# Nagelneues Canyon knackt beim Treten



## Jackie78 (5. Juni 2005)

Hi,

habe ein nagelneues Canyon Big Bear, erst 50km gefahren, und folgendes Problem: beim Fahren, insbesondere beim Belasten bergauf, klackt es im Rhythmus meines Tretens, also in etwa so: "Klack-klack klack-klack", etc. und zwar jeweils wenn ich mit meinem Fuß ein Pedal voll durchgetreten habe.

Woran könnte das liegen? Kette schleift nicht sichtbar, und Pedale sind auch festgeschraubt. Habt ihr eine Idee? Das nervt tierisch, vor allem bei nem nagelneuen Bike...... 

cu,

Jackie


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Juni 2005)

hört sich stark nach kaputten innenlager an. bei der laufleistung wär das aber erschreckend. eventuell nur unsauber montiert :-(...
außer das nervige knacksen kann nichts passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackie78 (5. Juni 2005)

Hi,

das verrückte ist: das Knacken ist nur manchmal, gestern hat's mich schier wahnsinnig gemacht, musste aber Mittags ne Freundin besuchen, also Radl erstmal ins Eck gestellt. 

Jetzt war ich grad draussen, wollt' ne Aufnahme vom Geräusch machen - und nix zu hören.

Was meint ihr?

cu,

Jackie


----------



## husky.se (5. Juni 2005)

Hi jackie,

Check mal deine Pedale, wenn die Lager hin sind knacken die auch. Ansonsten ist das naheliegendste, das Innenlager einmal auszubauen und zu fetten.


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Juni 2005)

Jochen_DC schrieb:
			
		

> hört sich stark nach kaputten innenlager an.



Das halte ich für sehr  unwahrscheinlich. 

Der Tipp von husky.se ist sehr gut, es wäre auch noch möglich, dass das Knacken von der Sattelstütze/Sattel oder Lenker/Vorbau ausgeht.


----------



## kungfu (5. Juni 2005)

husky.se schrieb:
			
		

> Hi jackie,
> 
> Check mal deine Pedale, wenn die Lager hin sind knacken die auch. Ansonsten ist das naheliegendste, das Innenlager einmal auszubauen und zu fetten.



Na klar, erst mal an einem neuen Bike alles auseinanderbauen und richtig schön kaputtbasteln ......
Lösung: Zurück zu Canyon und auf Garantie reperieren lassen !
Oder legt sich hier jemand unter seinen neuen Audi um des Getriebe zu durchleuchten ???

Gruß
kungfu


----------



## BiermannFreund (5. Juni 2005)

kungfu schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar, erst mal an einem neuen Bike alles auseinanderbauen und richtig schön kaputtbasteln ......
> Lösung: Zurück zu Canyon und auf Garantie reperieren lassen !
> Oder legt sich hier jemand unter seinen neuen Audi um des Getriebe zu durchleuchten ???
> 
> ...



hier ich
allerdings hab ich keinen mehr und würd mir bei den preisen auch keinen mehr kaufen 

wenn man nich 2 linke hände hat und das werkzeug dazu da ist dann is das innenlager ein/ausbauen ja wohl kein problem und hat auch keine große auswirkung auf garantie

oder meinst du audi sacht: "hey du hast die scheibenwischer schon nach 3000km gewechselt, weil se gequitscht haben?!?! tja, garantie is damit wohl futsch"


----------



## trekkinger (5. Juni 2005)

Ist garantiert das Innenlager, das nicht fest genug verschraubt ist.

Sollte beim Händler eine Sache von 10min. sein...


----------



## maverik33 (5. Juni 2005)

einfetten der pedalgwwinde oder der kurbeln könnte auch helfen, wenns wirklich nicht an der Sattelstütze liegt.


----------



## MrDooM (5. Juni 2005)

Mein Händler meinte, dass Sattelstützen auch oft rhythmisch knacksen. Man soll das Rohr, wo der Sattel reinkommt ein wenig mit Fett bestreichen, dann sollte das aufhören, wenn das Geräusch von da kommt.


----------



## wagmacX (5. Juni 2005)

War bei mir anfangs auch. Sattel konnte ich defenitiv ausschliessen, da es auch im Wiegetritt auftrat. Kurz mit Canyon telefoniert, die meinten das könnte alles mögliche sein. Von einer nicht 100% festgezogenen Schraube bis hin zu nicht gefetten Pedalgewinde...

Sollte alles mal mit einem guten Kriechöl einsprühen. Naja und das hab ich dann nach einer Tour im Regen gemacht und seitdem ist es tätsächlich weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Hast Du die Pedale beim Einbau gefettet? Wird gerne vergessen und sorgt dann fast immer für Knacken.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## nismo2002 (5. Juni 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Hast Du die Pedale beim Einbau gefettet? Wird gerne vergessen und sorgt dann fast immer für Knacken.
> 
> ...


Ja, hab ich gemacht...jetzt rutsche ich immer mit dem Fuss ab    

Wieder im Ernst:
Bisher hatte ich keine Probs mit Knacksen, doch bei meiner heutigen Tour fing es auch bei mir an. 
Komischerweise trat es nur beim "mittelstarken" Treten auf. D.h. ganz leicht - nix; richtig fett reingetreten - auch nix!
Werd' nochmal alle Schräubchen und die Fettmenge kontrollieren, mal schauen...


----------



## Jackie78 (5. Juni 2005)

Hi,

was empfehlt ihr denn zum Fetten? Habe hier ein Schmiermittel "Interflon Fin Super" mit Teflon, taugt das fürs Fahrrad oder sollte es was anderes sein?

Und was ist zuviel und was zuwenig?

Pedale habe ich nicht gefettet, in der knappen Anleitung von Canyon stand das nicht dabei (das Teil ist übrigens, für einen Direktversender, ein absolutes Armutszeugnis). Ich bin halt Newbie was Fahrradschrauberei angeht, dass man ne Kette ab und zu einölt ist mir bekannt, bei den Pedalen wars mir neu. 

Sattel habe ich schon getauscht, hilft auch nix. Festgestellt habe ich aber, dass es wohl nur bei einer bestimmten Belastung/Trittfrequenz/Sitzhaltung auftritt, manchmal auch im Wiegeschritt. Genaueres weiss ich (noch) nicht.......

cu,

Jackie


----------



## trekkinger (5. Juni 2005)

Jackie78 schrieb:
			
		

> Pedale habe ich nicht gefettet, in der knappen Anleitung von Canyon stand das nicht dabei (das Teil ist übrigens, für einen Direktversender, ein absolutes Armutszeugnis). Ich bin halt Newbie was Fahrradschrauberei angeht, dass man ne Kette ab und zu einölt ist mir bekannt, bei den Pedalen wars mir neu.


Du musst die Pedal wieder demontieren, *das Gewinde säubern und DIESES einfetten* und wieder anschrauben...


----------



## trekkinger (5. Juni 2005)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst die Pedal wieder demontieren, *das Gewinde säubern und DIESES einfetten* und wieder anschrauben...



Waren die Pedale schon dran?
(Habe keine Ahnung von Direktversender-Bikes)


----------



## readymaker (5. Juni 2005)

Jackie78 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> was empfehlt ihr denn zum Fetten? Habe hier ein Schmiermittel "Interflon Fin Super" mit Teflon, taugt das fürs Fahrrad oder sollte es was anderes sein?
> 
> ...



für lager etc. nimm ein schön dickflüssiges fett. gibts in jedem baumarkt. ist zum schmieren und nicht zum aufsprühen oder drüberleeren. 
und sorry, aber wenn du nicht weißt, dass man pedalgewinde einfetten sollte, dann hättest du dir das mit dem versenderbike vielleicht überlegen sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akkio (5. Juni 2005)

Mein Nerve XC9 knackte auch nach ca. 50 Kilometern. Wurde auf der Tour immer doller. Sattelstütze ausgeschlossen, da es auch im Stehen auftrat. Pedale waren gerade gewartet und gefettet. Also, kurz gestoppt, den Schnellspanner hinten neu gespannt (mit mehr "Schmakes") und siehe da, das Knacken war weg. Die Iridium Schnellspanner stehen nicht gerade in dem Ruf, bombenfest zu sitzen. Also gerne vor der Tour immer mal nachspannen.


----------



## husky.se (5. Juni 2005)

readymaker schrieb:
			
		

> und sorry, aber wenn du nicht weißt, dass man pedalgewinde einfetten sollte, dann hättest du dir das mit dem versenderbike vielleicht überlegen sollen.




Kein Meister ist vom Himmel gefallen   
Und das ist jetzt eine gute Gelegenheit sich mit seinem Gefährt ein wenig auseinander zu setzen   Ein Biker der sein Rad nicht kennt ist kein guter Biker; meine Meinung. Man sollte schon (zumindest halbwegs) wissen worauf man unterwegs ist und was wie geschraubt wurde, damit man auch ruhigen Gewissens seinem Hobby frönen kann.
Es wird nur eine Kleinigkeit sein und wenn sie nicht mit Gewalt an die Sache ran geht wird schon nichts kaputt gehen. (Gewinde überdrehen oder schief reindrehen etc...) Bei Schraubereien wie Tretlagerausbau wird sie mit Sicherheit entweder hier im Forum genaustens fragen wie so etwas von Statten geht oder evtl doch lokale Hilfe beanspruchen. Also wo ist das Problem???? Ich denke hier ist eher Unterstützung angebracht, als solche Kommentare.


----------



## husky.se (5. Juni 2005)

kungfu schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar, erst mal an einem neuen Bike alles auseinanderbauen und richtig schön kaputtbasteln ......
> Lösung: Zurück zu Canyon und auf Garantie reperieren lassen !
> Oder legt sich hier jemand unter seinen neuen Audi um des Getriebe zu durchleuchten ???
> 
> ...


Was heißt hier kaputtbasteln??? Du mußt ja nicht gleich von (ich nenne es jetzt mal) "xy" auf andere schließen   Außerdem gebe ich keine Anweisungen sondern Tips, wo jeder frei ist in seiner Entscheidung genau das zu tun was er sich zutraut oder eben nicht.
Sie wird ihr bike mit Sicherheit nicht nach asiatischer Kampfkunst zerlegen


----------



## Jackie78 (6. Juni 2005)

Also wie gesagt, ich geh einfach davon aus, dass sowas zur Not dabeistehen sollte. Welches Fett empfehlt ihr mir? DAnn werde ich das noch probieren bevor ich bei Canyon reklamiere.


----------



## Mörderpinguin (6. Juni 2005)

irgenein 'dickes' Fett, im Baumarkt gibts zB Universal- oder Nabenfett in einmachglasgroßen Dosen. Für einen ersten Versuch kannst Du auch etwas von dem Fett an der Sattelstütze abzweigen, da war bei meinem Bike bei Anlieferung mehr als genug dran.


----------



## trekkinger (6. Juni 2005)

Jackie78 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie gesagt, ich geh einfach davon aus, dass sowas zur Not dabeistehen sollte. Welches Fett empfehlt ihr mir? DAnn werde ich das noch probieren bevor ich bei Canyon reklamiere.


Am besten ein sogenanntes Hochleistungsfett.

Mit so einem kann man dann auch Lager fetten etc.

Ich habe eines in der Dose von Atlantic (BOC). Diese immer sofort nach Gebrauch verschliessen, damit´s schön sauber bleibt.


----------



## TAILor (6. Juni 2005)

ich hab das gleiche problem, manchmal kommt es , dann ist es wieder weg. liegt bei mir ziemlich sicher an pedalen. habe sie jedoch gefettet


----------



## kuechenfee (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab mir auch gestern ein Canyon Big Bear bestellt. 
Wäre schön, wenn jemand mal allles auflisten würde, was ich beim Zusammenbau alles beachten muss und was ich für Werkzeug usw. brauche!

Schonmal im Vorraus vielen Dank!

mfg kuechenfee


----------



## Haunert (6. Juni 2005)

Bei mir hat WD 40 geholfen !
Einfach in das Wasserablaufloch oder ins Sattelrohr sprühen.


----------



## Christian_74 (7. Juni 2005)

Das Handbuch, welches letztes Jahr mit mein FX kam, wahr echt ausführlich. Kommt das dieses Jahr nicht mehr oder ist das ein Manko der "kleineren" Canyons Modelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackie78 (7. Juni 2005)

Hi,

wie sieht's denn nun aus mit dem Handbuch zum Big Bear, sollte eines dabei sein oder nicht, staabi? Bei mir war keines dabei, kann ich noch eines nachträglich bekommen?

cu,

Jackie


----------



## PWau (7. Juni 2005)

Nachdem glaube ich niemand dieses Jahr ein Handbuch bekommen hat, wird es die vermutlich nicht mehr geben!


----------



## Jackie78 (7. Juni 2005)

PWau schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem glaube ich niemand dieses Jahr ein Handbuch bekommen hat, wird es die vermutlich nicht mehr geben!



Finde ich sehr schade, ich weiss beispielsweise bis heute nicht, wie ich die Stärke der (Manitou AxelElite) Federgabel regulieren kann.

Der Zusammenbau war auch mehr nach der Art "so müsste es gehen", als eindeutig, auch wenn's im Nachhinein betrachtet nicht viel war. Dennoch, wenn ich beim ikea ein Regal kaufe erwartet auch keiner dass ich ne Schreinerlehre abgeschlossen hab, ein wenig mehr Doku dürfte dann schon sein, zumal das Canyon Faltblatt ja wohl nichtmal Modellspezifisch ist. 

Es sind halt so Kleinigkeiten wie:

 - Schnellspanner links und rechts gleichmäßig verschrauben damit das Rad nachher mittig sitzt

 - Schnellspanner der MAgura Bremsen lösen um überhaupot das aufgepumpte Laufrad reinzubekommen

 ......

etc., welche mir anfangs Probleme gemacht haben, und bei denen ich mich gefreut hätte, wenn sie einfach irgendwo gestanden hätten. Ich halte mich handwerklich nicht für ne absolute Niete, aber eben noch ein wenig Unsicher mit Fahrrädern.

cu,

Jackie


----------



## Staabi (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

die Handbücher waren mehrere Wochen nicht an Lager, sind aber in Kürze wieder da und werden unseren Kunden die bisher ein Rad ohne Handbuch bekommen haben nachgeliefert.

Viele Grüße,

Michael, immer noch im Urlaub


----------



## PWau (7. Juni 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die Handbücher waren mehrere Wochen nicht an Lager, sind aber in Kürze wieder da und werden unseren Kunden die bisher ein Rad ohne Handbuch bekommen haben nachgeliefert.
> 
> ...


  ...in Kürze, also dieses Jahr noch? 

Ok ok saublöder Scherz!


----------



## Jackie78 (7. Juni 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die Handbücher waren mehrere Wochen nicht an Lager, sind aber in Kürze wieder da und werden unseren Kunden die bisher ein Rad ohne Handbuch bekommen haben nachgeliefert.



Ah klasse ich hoffe es kommt dann auch irgendwann 

Btw, so einen Hinweis hätte ich auf der Rechnung oder dem Lieferschein erwartet, und nicht hier im Forum, erspart einem lästige Telefonate mit der notorisch schlecht erreichbaren Hotline.

Btw, warum bietet ihr das Teil nicht einfach als PDF zum Download an?

Schönen Urlaub 

cu,

Jackie


----------



## TAILor (16. Juni 2005)

also achdem ich jetzt paar tage nicht biken war knackt mein bike auch recht gewaltig! und es ist definitiv die kurbel!  
wenn ich das bike auf dem boden festhalte und mit der hand den kurbelarm in antriebsbewegung nach vorne drücke dann knackst das lager! bin gestern nur ne kleine runde gefahren, hat aber im gegensatz zu einer kürzlichen tour nicht aufgehört. Was tun, sich an canyon wenden, oder selbst hand anlegen?


----------



## Augus1328 (16. Juni 2005)

TAILor schrieb:
			
		

> also achdem ich jetzt paar tage nicht biken war knackt mein bike auch recht gewaltig! und es ist definitiv die kurbel!
> wenn ich das bike auf dem boden festhalte und mit der hand den kurbelarm in antriebsbewegung nach vorne drücke dann knackst das lager! bin gestern nur ne kleine runde gefahren, hat aber im gegensatz zu einer kürzlichen tour nicht aufgehört. Was tun, sich an canyon wenden, oder selbst hand anlegen?



Na wat wohl, selbst hand anlegen, außer Du hast Lust bei dem schönen Wetter Dein Bike einzuschicken.   

Da Oli


----------



## TAILor (16. Juni 2005)

du sagst es! darauf hab ich lein bock, da kauf ich mir leiber werkzeug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (21. Juni 2005)

Hat zwar ein wenig gedauert mit der Antwort, aber nun:

Bei mir waren es die Pedale. Nocheinmal ausgebaut, Gewinde gesäubert und gefettet, wieder festgeschraubt...und weg war das Knacksen...also noch einmal Danke an alle wegen des Tips mit den Pedalen!


----------



## rumblefish (27. Juni 2005)

Moinsen Leutez,

wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub und gestern gleich rauf auf das Bike. Na toll, eine Woche nicht gefahren und jetzt habe ich auch das knacken. Sattelstütze ist es nicht und die Pedale fette ich heute nochmal. Na mal schauen wie ich das wegbekomme.

 Rumble


----------



## zastafari (27. Juni 2005)

Thread=


----------



## schappi (27. Juni 2005)

Ich hatte auch nach einer Rahmenwäsche ein Knacken an meinem neuen ES6.

Nachdem ich vorne (pedale , Kurbeln, Innenlager) angefangen hatte und mich nach hinten (kassette) durchgearbeitet habe, das Rad noch immer knackte habe ich den Übeltäter gefunden und mit einem gezielten Strahl WD40 für immer zum Schweigen gebracht.

Es war das Schaltauge!!

Gruß

Schappi


----------



## Teig (27. Juni 2005)

bei meinem rennrad sind es auch die pedalen. leider ist es nach 30km wieder aufgetaucht. jetzt verschweissse ich dann die pedale mit der kurbel!


----------



## ow1 (27. Juni 2005)

Teig schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt verscheissse ich dann die pedale mit der kurbel!


Na dann viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dosenbier (27. Juni 2005)

@teig
na dann treten aber statt Knack- Kackgeräusche auf.


----------



## rumblefish (27. Juni 2005)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Thread=



@zastafari 
steht hier irgendwas von Lesezwang   
Wenn es Dich nicht interessiert dann einfach mal die Fr.... halten


----------



## Teig (27. Juni 2005)

besser so?


----------



## KenF (27. Juni 2005)

Hatte mit dem BigBear ein ähnliches Problem. Ich hatte zwar kein Knacken sonder ein Klicken   . Das kam aber von der Vorbau/Lenker-Klemmung, einmal kurz gefettet und seitdem keine Probleme mehr!


----------



## weissbierbiker (27. Juni 2005)

wenns beim kacken knackt empfehle ich trockenobst und vieeeel trinken


----------



## fone (30. Juni 2005)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> @zastafari
> steht hier irgendwas von Lesezwang
> Wenn es Dich nicht interessiert dann einfach mal die Fr.... halten




wenn er aber doch sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo recht hat!


----------



## Canyon86 (30. Juni 2005)

Tach auch. hatte das Knackproblem auch anfangs. Zieh den hinteren Schnellspanner mal richtig fest. bei mir hat sich das problem dann erledigt und mitlerweile ists aucxh weg wenn ich ihn nicht sooo fest angezogen hab.
Schreib doch dann nochma ob sich was getan hat.


----------



## weissbierbiker (30. Juni 2005)

ok-also ich hebe jetzt wieder regelmässig knackfreien stuhlgang

gruss wbb


----------



## Jackie78 (3. Juli 2005)

Hi,

hab mal alles wo man leicht rankommt (besonders Pedale) mit Teflonfett eingeschmiert, seitdem scheint es weg zu sein.

Wobei das Knacken auch nur sehr sark war an sehr heissen Tagen (seltsamerweise), muss mal gucken wie's beim nächsten Hochsommerfahren aussieht 

Danke an alle für eure Tipps!

cu,

Jackie


----------



## Teig (4. Juli 2005)

ich bringe es bei mir auch fast nicht weg. habe bei meinem rr das gewinde eingefettet und mit dem schreibenschlüssel wie doof angezogen. es ist zwar klar weniger geworden, aber gut ist anders!
eine knakendes dura ace rad ist irgendwie doof!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Srammer (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo, ich hab ein Knarzen bei starker Belastung (berghoch). Kommt meines Erachtens aus Tretlagerbereich. Werd zwar die Pedale nochmals sicherheitshalber einfetten, aber mal ne frage: wie kriegt man den Race Face Deus Pedalarm (ES9) ab? Gibts da nen Abzieher?


----------



## Jackie78 (9. Juli 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die Handbücher waren mehrere Wochen nicht an Lager, sind aber in Kürze wieder da und werden unseren Kunden die bisher ein Rad ohne Handbuch bekommen haben nachgeliefert.
> 
> ...



Wollte nur mal nachfragen wann die Handbücher wieder verfügbar sind. Habe nämlich noch keines bekommen.........

cu,

Jackie


----------



## Eric_SC (10. Juli 2005)

Habe diese Woche am Dienstag mein CanyonMTB persönlich abgeholt und da war ein Handbuch dabei. Also müssten die ja Handbücher haben.


----------



## TheRace (14. Juli 2005)

Gud'n Tach.
Das Knacken habe ich endlich (zumindest bei mir) lokalisiert.
Die Kfz-Schrauber machen es einem immer wieder vor: Man nehme einen langen Schraubendreher, lege die Spitze gegen die vemutete Stelle und den Griff ans Ohr und lauscht ...
Beim Bike stellt man das Vorderrad gegen eine Wand, damit es nicht wegrollen kann, mit einer Hand kann man nun die Kurbel treten, mit der anderen Hand wie oben beschrieben lauschen.

So habe ich jedenfalls festgestellt, dass das Knacken weder vom Sattel, ~stütze, Tretlager, etc.  kommt, sondern vom Hinterrad. Dann mal Den Schnellspanner fester gespannt - weg isses dumme Knacken.

Zumindest auf den ersten 3m bei mir im Keller    Aber vorher hat es ja schon beim kleinsten Antritt gescheppert.

Sollte nach dem nächsten Ausritt das Knacken wieder auftreten, melde ich mich wieder.

Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass ich bei der Fehlersuche ein wenig weiterhelfen konnte.

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## Jackie78 (22. Juli 2005)

Jackie78 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nur mal nachfragen wann die Handbücher wieder verfügbar sind. Habe nämlich noch keines bekommen.........
> 
> cu,
> 
> Jackie



Warte immernoch........


----------



## trekkinger (22. Juli 2005)

Ist das Knacken eigentlich endgültig weg?


----------



## ultraschwer (23. Juli 2005)

@TheRace

Bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hab meinen Schnellspanner am HR festgeknallt - und?

Das   Knacken    ist    weg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nach langer, langer Suche an Kurbel, Kettenblätter Sattel, Stütze hat sich
das Problem gelöst.


Sollte Canyon auch wissen!


Gruß
ultraschwer


----------



## TheRace (24. Juli 2005)

Guten Tach,
so, jetzt habe ich nun die 4. grössere Ausfahrt nach meinem Knackproblem gemacht - immer noch knackfrei!

@ultraschwer, freut mich, wenn ich dir helfen konnte.

Übrigens sehe ich immer mehr Canyons im Taunus - ist ja bald nix mehr besonderes   

Bis dann,
Bernhard


----------



## Jackie78 (25. Juli 2005)

Pedalgewinde fetten hat bei meinem Big Bear geholfen, seither mehrere hundert Kilometer ganz ohne Knacken, danke an alle!

cu,

Jackie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (26. Juli 2005)

TheRace schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tach,
> Übrigens sehe ich immer mehr Canyons im Taunus - ist ja bald nix mehr besonderes



tja, ich bin einer davon


----------



## klavierlack (14. September 2019)

Ja. Gerade bei neuen Bikes setzt sich der Lack noch und dann ist die Spannung weniger und die Achse kann ein paar Zehntel Millimeter arbeiten und knarzen. Der zerbröselte Lack hilft beim knarzen.


----------



## el martn (14. September 2019)

Psst, 14 Jahre....


----------



## Habitat84 (14. September 2019)

@klavierlack ist servicemitarbeiter bei Canyon und hat jetzt grad die Anfrage von @Jackie78 auf dem Tisch.


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. September 2019)

Sehr geehrter Herr @klavierlack, wir können Ihnen leider keinen Ersatzklavierlack mehr für ihr Canyonbike anbieten, weil die zur Montage des Lacks benötigten Hinterbaustreben ebenfalls nicht mehr verfügbar sind.

Wie wäre es z.b.  mit einem neuen Neuron?

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern in unserem Shop


----------



## mmcxcx (16. September 2019)

Jackie78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe ein nagelneues Canyon Big Bear, erst 50km gefahren, und folgendes Problem: beim Fahren, insbesondere beim Belasten bergauf, klackt es im Rhythmus meines Tretens, also in etwa so: "Klack-klack klack-klack", etc. und zwar jeweils wenn ich mit meinem Fuß ein Pedal voll durchgetreten habe.
> 
> ...



Eventuell die sattelstütze das rogr. Kannst mal nachfetten und mit dem drehmomentschlüssel korrekt festziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habitat84 (16. September 2019)

mmcxcx schrieb:


> Eventuell die sattelstütze das rogr. Kannst mal nachfetten und mit dem drehmomentschlüssel korrekt festziehen.



Nach 14 Jahren könnte man schonmal nachsetzen.


----------



## klavierlack (4. Oktober 2019)

Es geht hier nicht primär um den Threadersteller und die gäääähn 14 Jahre.
Es geht darum das wenn andere Canyon Fahrer sasselbe Problem haben hier evtl einen Tip bekommen. So bin ich ja auch hergekommen.
Das der Ersteller nicht 14 Jahre mit knarzendem Bike rumährt und nun endlich die Lösung von mir hat is klar.

Palim Palim


----------



## gyor (4. Oktober 2019)

Wegwerfen.


----------



## klavierlack (4. Oktober 2019)

Passte nicht in die Mülltonne


----------



## gyor (4. Oktober 2019)

Ich entsorgen meinen Müll immer im Wald. Wozu die Mülltonne?


----------



## klavierlack (4. Oktober 2019)

Wie komm ich dann nach Hause vom Wald ohne Fahrrad?


----------



## gyor (4. Oktober 2019)

Mit dem rostigen Canyon von 2005???


----------



## klavierlack (4. Oktober 2019)

Zu spät! Habs schon weggeworfen und sitze in nem bulgarischen LKW. Ihr antwortet immer so spät. Da könnt ihr mir nicht helfen.


----------

